# Anyone use a MINOURA HYPERMAG-1200 Trainer



## Razor (20 Jan 2009)

Hello,been looking at the MINOURA HYPERMAG-1200 trainer .its descibed as the most sought after trainer but why?I cant find any reviews other than sellers hype.

Your reviews are much appreciated Thanks


----------



## Brahan (22 Jan 2009)

Hello Razor

I have one of these trainers and its brilliant. I got it second hand too. From what I can gather (in my very limited experience) people tend to get very bored on their turbo trainers and after a while decide to get rid. So keep your eye out for a bargain. I got mine from Gumtree. With regards to the turbo I suppose for a beginner it ticks all of the boxes and it has a remote control too. (but I have noticed that my sweat has made the wire in the remote get a bit rusty so I may need a new one soon) I've used mine 2 to 3 times a week for the last few months and I'm happy with it so far.


----------



## ELL (22 Jan 2009)

I bought the Minoura V150 http://www.zyro.co.uk/product_detail.asp?pid=1916 a week or so ago and I am very happy with that. I was looking at the 1200 as well but just thought the V150 sounded a lil better and was cheaper from the place I got it from, They pointed me to the Zyro website as that's who they ordered from and they have the 1200 as cheaper than the v150. then when i came to pay they tried to put the price up lol. I dont see that there will be much difference between them tbh and like I say I am more than happy with mine.


----------



## jayce (22 Jan 2009)

i bought the tranz x variable mag used it a couple ov times cant get on with them i get sooooo board tried mp3 just not for me


----------



## Razor (27 Jan 2009)

Thanks for the replies .A local bike shop has one set up so i will try it first .I wondered whether rollers would relieve the boredom but i dont have a very level surface to run them on (not allowed to use indoors )and then there is a problem of resistance or resistance and cost.


----------

